# Here's my rig



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great dude!


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you I try to keep it very clean. When you roll up to a $3M house you cannot look like a slob!

Rick


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Sweet... very nice. Ever think of lettering the truck or do you like being low key on the weekends


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 17, 2007)

:yes: Very Wicked Ride !!!


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Is that a Dodge? Nice trailer and logo.


----------



## Travis (Dec 14, 2007)

Runamuk said:


> Thank you I try to keep it very clean. When you roll up to a $3M house you cannot look like a slob!
> 
> Rick


Well, you certainly solved that problem!

That's a sweet rig.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Humble Abode said:


> Is that a Dodge? Nice trailer and logo.


My best uneducated guess is a GMC. Maybe a Chevy.....

Not a Dodge that I can tell, the body is to square and not as rounded like the Dodge. But what do I know? :whistling2: 

Nice set-up btw! :thumbup:

J


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

It's a Dodge. I like the trailer. :thumbup:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

i like


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JMCP said:


> It's a Dodge. I like the trailer. :thumbup:


RAM 1500? 

I went to Dodge.com and I suspect your right. I guess I am used to seeing the older versions. Anywho... good call! 

J


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks VERY nice.
Nice logo, too.
Do you use extension ladders? (I don't see any ladder racks)


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

My truck looked like that for about a week, now it looks like it got nailed by a paint bomb. Made things much worse by trying to scrub off the paint with a rough sponge, 
Got the paint off, clearcoat and all!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is mine:

http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/UtilityTrailer

:thumbup:

Just finished with a new paint job. The frame was black with white panels. I plan to replace the SW signs with my own art. 

J


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/UtilityTrailer
> 
> ...


My comments are geared towards more then jason here, but why do guys seem its nessaccary to put a paint brand on there trucks or trailers??? Are these HUGE companies giving you such a great deal you feel you need to give them free advertising?

Most clients will use what ever paint you tell that you the painter "recommends", these big paint co's SW, BM, PPG and many more have a gazillions to spend on advertizing we shouldn't have to do it for them and for what?? a couple of shirts, maybe a 1$ or 2$ more off a gallon when they probably could do that even w/o us putting there name on the side of our rigs...


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure about the reasons why ... unless a person is getting paid by the company to run the Ads. Some major companies pay a good bit to have others place a magnetic or other type sign on a vehicle. For example a company that my son-in-law represents pays him over $400.00 to use their signage on his truck. 

I guess if I were going to have signs that display one company product over another I would see who wanted to pay for the publicity:yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/UtilityTrailer
> 
> ...


I think you stole that off of NEPS....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

timhag said:


> I think you stole that off of NEPS....lol


Shhhhh! Don't be too loud, He might hear you.... :laughing:

As for the SW sign... I only paid $5 for it last year. Again, it will get replaced, I bought stencils for my own signage today. Pics later.... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> why do guys seem its nessaccary to put a paint brand on there trucks or trailers???


For me it wasn't about the paint brand more than it was about a good price for the sign and being that SW made it, they just about give them away for free because of their name on it. $5 ea.

J


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> For me it wasn't about the paint brand more than it was about a good price for the sign and being that SW made it, they just about give them away for free because of their name on it. $5 ea.
> 
> J


Sure they give it away its free advertising for them. I would give my signs away for free if someone was to drive around with them on it too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason,

One thing I always wonder about with open trucks and now your trailer, what do you do about RAIN !!! and SNOW!

When I was a kid, I had a homemade trailer also - I wanted to separate the fumes from me, but the trailer was covered. I could park it at the job-site and keep most of my crap in it. When I finally graduated to a pick-up, I bought one with a cap (I hate wet drops  )

So, unless you live in SoCal, don't you have issues with weather ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> Jason,
> 
> One thing I always wonder about with open trucks and now your trailer, what do you do about RAIN !!! and SNOW!
> 
> ...


Oregon as far as I am concerned just came out of the wet season, it's been in the high 80's and 90's lately. But for summer work, I have no worries about rain. If it rains then I just do what I would have without the trailer, pack it all in my car and make my partner pack all the ladders. While the trailer is home I have particular spots in the garage for all my equipment, if anything it will go there. I'm used to packing and unpacking equipment.... I don't mind. I have ideas for a lid or canvas top mulling around in my head already. The way the economy is going, I don't plan on getting a truck or van anytime soon, so I am making due with what I have.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

I use pick up but have two of the black rubber tool storage containers from lowes. Have my drops in one small hand tools and misc items in the other. Should I have need to remove them they are not heavy, and I can set them off quickly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I do have room on the tongue for a decent sized box. That may be a good idea for drops.

J


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I do have room on the tongue for a decent sized box. That may be a good idea for drops.
> 
> J


I think thats an excellent idea Jason, hope you go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And chances are that trailer isnt on the road every single day. Probably mostly at the beginning and end of the job for moving in and moving out? 

I do agree with Bill on the open truck/trailer issue if its something you use daily. Our one open bed truck is full of snow and ice ALL winter. Cant even throw a set of horses in it. Our other pickup has a cap, which I also am not crazy about. We also have a van, which also has its challenges...never happy...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> While the trailer is home I have particular spots in the garage for all my equipment, if anything it will go there. I'm used to packing and unpacking equipment.... I don't mind. I have ideas for a lid or canvas top mulling around in my head already. The way the economy is going, I don't plan on getting a truck or van anytime soon, so I am making due with what I have.


Jason,

You must be a few decades younger than I. In my twenties and thirties, and even forties I didn't mind lugging stuff in and out of the vehicle - for whatever reason. It does get old after awhile. And the body don't like it either.

If you go with a self fabricated cover for the trailer, consider a ply top with an oiled canvas cover on that ply. It worked well for me on my home made trailer. Wasn't too pretty, but definitely economical. The ply was hinged in the middle so I could just lift up an end and access the contents without removing the whole thing. Looks like you have the creativity to figure something out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> Jason,
> 
> You must be a few decades younger than I.


I think I am....  pushing 40 for next year.....:no:


daArch said:


> The ply was *hinged in the middle* so I could just lift up an end and access the contents without removing the whole thing. Looks like you have the creativity to figure something out.


Dang... right on! That's exactly what I had in mind. Although I was thinking of the ply top as one idea and the canvas top as another. I hadn't considered applying the canvas to the Ply. Hmmmm, ya got me thinkin.... Would you hinge it so as to push/lift it open from the tailgate or from the side? Granted, if it was from the side, I'd be hinging 2 8'ft peices together and having some kind of wheels on tracks at both ends making the push open as easy as possible , but the thing about that is, the WHOLE trailer would be open rather than hinging a portion from the tailgate. The way the ladder rack sits, it may be better from the side. If I don't do the ply thing, I was thinking of an arched canvas top, something with maybe pvc in the middle and canvas stretched over like a western wagon and snapped to the sides. Those are just some starter ideas I have.

As for creativity.... yeah.. it's in the family, I have it more than my sister. Mom painted pictures and does a whole lot more stuff, she actively uses her creativity daily. Dad, doesn't use his so much but I spent a good time with him in my before teen years painting cars. I still think I could paint a car fairly successfully, but it's not my thang... :no:

Thanks for input daArch, it was encouraging and helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad to start the creative juices.

Mine hinged so that either the rear or the front lifted. My ladders went on the roof rack on the vehicle. BUT, you may need a different config to suit your specific needs.

-Bill


----------

